# I'm on itunes!!! Yeah, me! No kidding!



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, don't laugh!

I hope this isn't considered in bad taste or spam, but I've been averaging some 50 downloads a month at my soundclick site so I figured "what the heck?", somebody out there is listening. Of course my downloads will probally come to a screeetching halt now that I'm charging.

I know I don't rate with what you guys are putting out there, and I figure the best I can come up with for a genre would be "home-grown-alternative blues-based funky folk rock" but if every cousin of mine buys at least one copy I'll be able to treat myself to lunch!

Anyhoo, here's the link, don't laugh too hard, and if you can find anything at all positive to say, I'm a whore for praise! 

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=303085700&s=143455 :wave:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Linky no worky. No praise yet !:smile:


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Fixed, thanks! Not really looking for praise as much as I am hoping to avoid ridicule! kqoct


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that link only works if you have itunes, it opens the itunes store within itunes. I think itunes is the only place it's available right now, but you can still give my amateur ramblings a listen here.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_music.cfm?bandID=697283


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

iTunes links require iTunes to be installed -- they open the store.

Have you looked at http://aimestree.com? My old band uses iTunes but for my solo stuff I opted to go with aimestreet.com -- there's less overhead getting stuff on there and the first few downloads are free. Price goes up with popularity. And you can post much higher quality MP3s for your users. See: http://amiestreet.com/music/ian-chesal/ -- I'm not that popular!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Have you looked at http://aimestree.com? My old band uses iTunes but for my solo stuff I opted to go with aimestreet.com -- there's less overhead getting stuff on there and the first few downloads are free. Price goes up with popularity. And you can post much higher quality MP3s for your users. See: http://amiestreet.com/music/ian-chesal/ -- I'm not that popular!


Ian, is "Teh Sad Piano Song" in D Minor, the saddest of all keys?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Ian, is "Teh Sad Piano Song" in D Minor, the saddest of all keys?


But of course! :smile:

Actually, I think it's in Am -- I can't remember right now.


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Iaresee!

Checked out your aimestree link, love your tunes! That place may be more appropriate for what I'm putting out so I will definitely look into it more seriously, thanks again!


----------



## Darcy Hoover (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, thinking I best keep the day job!

Got the report for the first week's activity, and while I didn't expect much, I can happily claim it wasn't a total loss as I sold 1 CD! To my best friend who I now owe 2 pints.

Perhaps I best put that National Tour on hold!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't take it too hard man. It's difficult to be heard above the racket that is all the other noise being made on iTunes. Do it 'cause you love it, not 'cause you want to sell it.


----------

